# What to feed red cherry shrimp?



## fireman5214 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was wondering if there was any brand that was non-copper based fish food to feed my cherry shrimp. I currently am feeding them wardley flake and shrimp pellets. they cant run fast enough to get to it once they see it fall down. I see very close to the bottom it says "copper sulfate" is that different from regular copper? As I remember from school, the farther down the list in the ingredients, the smaller the doses are. THe first is always the main ingredient. If anyone can give me their thoughts I would greatly appreciate it. Thank-you all in advance.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

shrimp pellets are fine. you may also want to feed them some veggies, leaf litter, and fish flakes.


----------



## fireman5214 (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah i saw info on that from theshrimpfarm.com but i was wondering if copper sulfate was the same as jsut regular copper and since the pellets and flaked foods both have that in, is it safe to feed to the shrimp?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

yes it is, copper sulfate is a filler for cheap foods. i dont think it'll harm ur shrimp because theres such a small amount of it but its best not to have any copper in shrimp tanks. hikari algae wafers and crab cuisine is good enough. if you really want them to be happy feed them CRS food the mosura line seems pretty good. but CRS food is not necessary at all. up to you, that stuff is pretty expensive.


----------

